# Who is welcome to your home/refuge in SHTF?



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

I had a real eye opener last year regarding the amount of problems that an "outsider" can cause. This "outsider" was my oldest brother. He is prepper minded and has some valuable skills. He is an OTR truck driver so many of our conversations contained discussions of him getting to my house in SHTF. We had discussed many details of working together, security, food production...

Well, all that changed when he stayed at my house for a week and a half. All of a sudden he was challenging and rude to my DH, he was bad mouthing me and my DH to others, he was rummaging through my DH's shop in the dark (using a little flashlight...too weird) and then topped it off by stealing money from us. I finally had to tell him he had to leave! Needless to say, our relationship is ruined! But thank goodness that I learned about this incompatibility before our lives hung in the balance. 

If you are considering allowing others to come to your place in the event of an SHTF, I highly recommend that you invite them to come for a working visit for a couple of weeks first. Invite them to come help build a half mile of new barbed wire cross fence or help with the canning at peak harvest. See how that works out.

Its wasn't that my bro was lazy, he just wanted to be the boss. 

Just wondering, how have you decided on who you would let in?
Based on the heart? (that didn't work out for me) or skills?

Belle


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

My Son would be allowed(IF) he chose Not to bring his wife... i am sure that sounds very cruel... but she is lazy, thinks she should be waited on hand and foot.. and has also assured me that in a SHTF situtation she would not work but told to our face that she would steal our stuff if need be.. that won't happen, .. .....My Son is a very hard worker so there would be no problems there..... my youngest is still at home, and he can garden with the best and works hard... have a couple of folks that based on skill we would let be with us...and they know already they would be welcome..


----------



## TXWildcat (Mar 26, 2014)

there would only be a few i would allow to stay. my place, my rules and i rule my place. 


Live life in such a way that the preacher won't have to lie at your funeral.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

There is no way DH would turn my FIL away. It will be very hard to have him here.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

when FEMA and the government realize that they are not prepared and need help....they are not welcome at my home.


----------



## TXWildcat (Mar 26, 2014)

^^^^^ hahahaha. amen to that


Live life in such a way that the preacher won't have to lie at your funeral.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Anyone that knows me knows that I will be the boss. I'm not a bad boss, I'm very fair. I belive all people have a talent. It's not that hard to see peoples weekness and strengths. But one thing you can never do is let an animal see/sense your weakness, and I know it is very hard to keep your guard up with family or someone you trust. I think some people turn into animals when they know that they can't depend on themselves or they perceive a weekness. A good person, can let others have weekness and be allowed to be the "boss" without takeing advantage, the same goes for a "worker" " Mate"ect. You mentioned canning, yes, it's the same, my Dh could be the canner without me, but he totally respects my many years experience, he does not question me. I feel the same; he wanted to teach me to drive his new tractor, knowing my own limits I said no,I'll try when I can do it in the open field, and there is no going in the fields right now, and I'm not going to mash up the pole barn or anything else in the driveway. I recently went thru something with a family friend, it does take time to really catch on, so don't feel bad or disenchanted with yourself. I still go over what people have done to me 20, 30 years later, questioning myself. Best thing, make those that might have to depend on your kindness-think you are one bad ruthless wammerjammer.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

I can see it now....knock knock, we're from FEMA and the government, we need your help. Yeah buddy, here's a shovel and a pitch fork, go and start cleaning up your mess.

I have had way too much coffee today.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

BigM said:


> There is no way DH would turn my FIL away. It will be very hard to have him here.


I feel bad for You. Even if your Dh feel like he must take in your FIL-You are the Queen of the House, FIL come beneath You. Start making sure your dh knows that.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

immed family,kids/grandkids,3 friends.....


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

Anyone with a true Faith. If their Faith is real, mine would prevent me from turning them away. 

That is the only litmus test that matters to me. Of course, REAL Faith seems to bring everything else to a person's character that is important, so it does imply so much more than the answer to what seems like a single simple question could tell you.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a certain set of friends that are not prepared BUT- know that they are hard workers- and I have flat out told them- Don't come here unless you will work hard and have x,y and z... they are well aware I would be the boss- and have totally said- I will be there with a strong back and work my butt off! LOL- 
My family- there is a reason I am called "the hammer" it used to be behind my back a name my brother and mom called me- until one day my DH said- "she scared me giving me orders about this and that ect" my brother said - "why do you think me and Mom call her the hammer?" 
anyone who knows I prep- knows I will take them in if they will work- and listen and abide by my rules


----------



## snowcap (Jul 1, 2011)

Me, DH, our 2 dogs , 12 chickens and 35 or so quail.
Over the years we've tryed to help out people and it always blows up in our face.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

me, dh, our grandbabies, 2 out of our 5 grown kids would probably show up, and 3 dear friends. 2 of the friends are an elderly couple who we are close to.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

My list just got a whole lot shorter based on the events of the past year dealing with Bill's family. They are the very definition of dysfunctional and we are done dealing with them. We have been married 33 years and for the first time, ever, he actually yelled at his sister while on the phone. Told her this was all nonsense (can't write what he actually said!!). 3 separate issues with 5 family members which, of course, is spilling over to other family. We are now "evil, mean and nasty people"!!!!!! Guess that is a good thing, now!

None of them are welcome here. Closest any of them live to us is 950 miles away so no worries.


----------



## lindamarie (Jul 9, 2013)

my dh just said it should just be us, even when it might be the end we still have to help everyone else.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

We've had the test runs here. It was difficult at first and took a while to iron out the "wrinkles" but it all worked out good in the end. Learning to live with a group and the group to work together in harmony takes practice, it doesn't immediately fall into place. 

They all know that this property is a republic not a democracy. When they come here, they WILL follow the rules. My rules are pretty simple and are fair to all: you have assigned tasks that you are responsible for and I will not chase you down and babysit you (you do your job or get out and someone else will take your job), you stay grey, and in case of emergency, you do as your told by me or one of my enforcers. If you don't like it, move on down the road. Yes, I do have a couple of enforcers who are tried and true. 

I so much hope that they can all get here when the time comes.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Done it before...never again.
Those that live here will be the ones to be welcome.

Matt


----------



## sand flea (Sep 1, 2013)

Not everyone can stand us - so we won't be their first choice.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Only our Children and Grandchildren, will be welcome here.
Our neighbors are all amazing people, but they are also all cattle ranchers, and are very capable of tending their own business.
We've actually all chatted about it, and are all on the same page, if any of us needs help, security, whatever, we will be here for each other, otherwise, we stay at our own places and mind our own business.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I figure we need some help here. But if I've been the one to do everything by myself over the years because Dh works so much, I'm the one that knows what the heck is going on. We would need someone to stay up nights to protect the livestock and gardens. I sure can't do that and tend things in the daylight. Got to be realistic. If things get bad, I bet many people would like a place to go and the safety, well ,will make better people out of them. Can't take all our supplys and then expect to keep living if they have no skills of their own.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

The best I can figure the population of the farm will go from 12 to 20. I get 3 strong backs and great marksmen, 3 avid gardeners 1 RN and 1 gunsmith. That is split among 4 houses.


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

I am so glad the OP brought this up since it's something that has weighed heavily on my mind. 

Almost anyone on my side of the family would be welcomed. Entire family of type-A personalities & strong moral character who are capable of working well together with a good mix of skills from highly trained medical to gardening/animal husbandry. Just wish we lived physically closer to them. 

My DH's family on the other hand... I don't feel I -could- turn them away, especially not his parents. They are family. 

That doesn't mean I wouldn't want to. They aren't very active (I'm being nice here) and a bit self-centered. Based on their frequent visits, I have no doubt we would expend a huge amount of energy & resources on just them. They are the epitome of "consumer". I have to make adjustments in my preps to consider them. Especially mentally. They aren't immoral or dishonest, I just can't see them contributing anything. It would be totally different if they were in poor health or physically incapable of helping but they aren't. They -choose- to live the way they do. I'm sure I will have to learn to be a little more firm with them (and put a lock on the larder) if they ever have to join us on a permanent basis in a crisis situation. 

I'm still scratching my head over how DH came from them. He's not like them at all. 

I strongly second the recommendation of spending an extended amount of time with the people you are planning on joining you. I would have no way of knowing what my in-laws are really like if they didn't visit as often as they do and actually share space with them on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We have really small families who live far away, so I don't think they would be joining us. We are friends with some of the neighbors who are into self sufficiency but not to the point we are. I suppose if things went permanently bad we'd band with the neighbors in some way, but we're prepared to go it alone. 

I also have a few local friends who I know would ask for food or shelter, but they're not able to contribute skills or food, or have drug or alcohol issues, or are lazy and on the govt dole, so they wouldn't be welcome here. I'd be willing to give them a little food *one* time and then tell them they can't come back. They don't know what we really have here, and I know it would get ugly when they return for more food, but I'm prepared to do whatever it takes to protect my family and keep them fed.

Marthas Minis - I have a similar situation with my inlaws. I love them dearly and they're my husband's parents, but they would drain our food, meds, energy and time without contributing anything. Luckily they live many states away and we only see them twice a year. I hope if the S HTF it's not when they're here because we couldn't turn them out.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

^^^ My In-laws also. In the 25 years I've known them, I have never seen my FIL ,mow the lawn, get himself a cup of coffee or even put food on his plate, no not even take his plate to the sink. 100% usless except if you need a complaint department directing your every movement.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I have ten brothers and sisters. You learn to get along. We are all strong minded, but can work together. I can&#8217;t think of anyone in the family that I would turn away. Count my blessings, right?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

.....


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Everyone would be welcome. More food for the hogs. :grin:


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

bloogrssgrl said:


> Everyone would be welcome. More food for the hogs. :grin:



LOL - put a "Terminus" sign on your gate.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

Seriously though, I can't tell you how many people have told us "If things get bad, I know where to come!" Oh really? How's about giving me a mortgage payment once a year to make sure it's still here? Or come help replace the roof? Or run fence?

I hate the idea of turning away someone in need so it would really depend on what the circumstances were and how quickly s/he would be able to adapt to expectations. My MIL, for instance, would be useless due to health issues, but there is no way I couldn't take her in. Honestly, I'd probably give anyone at least one chance to prove her/himself.


----------



## krochetnkat (Dec 19, 2013)

Very few people (like 2) know what I have or capable of, those few people also know that they are welcome to come to my home in the event of an emergency. Other than that, only my mom if she has time to get to me.


----------



## krochetnkat (Dec 19, 2013)

bloogrssgrl said:


> Seriously though, I can't tell you how many people have told us "If things get bad, I know where to come!" Oh really? How's about giving me a mortgage payment once a year to make sure it's still here? Or come help replace the roof? Or run fence?
> 
> I hate the idea of turning away someone in need so it would really depend on what the circumstances were and how quickly s/he would be able to adapt to expectations. My MIL, for instance, would be useless due to health issues, but there is no way I couldn't take her in. Honestly, I'd probably give anyone at least one chance to prove her/himself.


That's precisely why I dont talk to people about anything I have or do. Those so called friends will be the first to rip you off when the time comes.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

My son and his wife, my oldest daughter and her husband, my youngest daughter. My three granddaughters and their spouses and kids. I don't think a husband and wife can make it alone when TSHTF. You need someone for patrol. You have to sleep sometime.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

elkhound said:


> .....


Elkhound is comin to my house I will be sending a recovery team for him and his dogs...


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Becka03 said:


> Elkhound is comin to my house I will be sending a recovery team for him and his dogs...



i think life might be easier here in my wilderness....lol


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

krochetnkat said:


> That's precisely why I dont talk to people about anything I have or do. Those so called friends will be the first to rip you off when the time comes.


Believe me, they are basing their opinion solely on the fact that we own a farm. They have no real idea about anything we own, save, stock pile, etc. (I make it a point to never, ever, EVER discuss firearms we own with anyone outside the immediate family. All questions or discussions with others are posed as hypothetical.) These are just people who see that someone is able to care for themselves a little further outside of the system than they themselves currently are. It doesn't make them thieves or bad people, or even people who would have nothing to contribute. I think, mainly, they just have no idea how the things they say sound to the person who is putting the working into living that lifestyle. I'm sure I've said things at times that sounded terribly selfish too without even realizing that was the case.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Two of my children and there families already live at the farm we have two other children and their families who live in the city now that would come...my 76 yr old mom of course...Dh family doesn't live close..plus they all are pretty self sufficient. My brother and sister if need be would be welcome..we plan and prepare for 10 adults and 7 kiddos. Definitely see the need to organize our little farming community..most are already like minded and all have stuff to bring to the table..we are a very secluded farming group...all have land gardens animals fishing hunting..and a very easy way to shut the whole area off..partly why we chose this area to homestead..my ex sister in law and nieces and nephews live on an adjoining farm to us so we would pull together with them as well


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

For me, it's not about trying to decide who might do me right or wrong or take advantage or be an asset, or even what emotional ties I have invested.

I just sort of think about what I would want or need if I found myself in a bad place when things went wrong. I could have easily found myself stuck in a less self-sufficient situation. I'm not sure my wishes would ever be for someone to judge me as less than perfect and leave me where I might be in danger.

I think we just have to extend the same mercy we would want and trust the rest to God. If He blessed us with a refuge, why would He not mean for us to share it with whomever He sent?


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Interesting thread. Just yesterday I got into a conversation with a coworker. I was talking about the fruit trees I'm planting this year (about a dozen) and she asked me why so many when I already have a bunch. 

I explained that I had ordered them because I was concerned that we might lose a few of the ones we have because of the really harsh winter. She responded that it was good because if there is ever an emergency (read SHTF) then I could share and it is important that we all come together and share if things head south. I asked her what she was doing to prepare and share. She looked at me and said "nothing". I explained to her that I'd be willing to help the elderly and those who are physically unable, to the extent I'm able but that's about it. I asked her why I should share with someone who is unwilling to do anything to help themselves. She was not a happy camper.

Back on topic. We invite friends and relatives to come out and visit at the farm. You can tell who you want around - it's not just about capabilities, attitude counts. An elderly relative might not be able to do a lot but they can shell peas or keep an eye on a child.

Mike


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

PricklyThistle said:


> For me, it's not about trying to decide who might do me right or wrong or take advantage or be an asset, or even what emotional ties I have invested.
> 
> I just sort of think about what I would want or need if I found myself in a bad place when things went wrong. I could have easily found myself stuck in a less self-sufficient situation. I'm not sure my wishes would ever be for someone to judge me as less than perfect and leave me where I might be in danger.
> 
> I think we just have to extend the same mercy we would want and trust the rest to God. If He blessed us with a refuge, why would He not mean for us to share it with whomever He sent?


I've given a lot of thought about this over the years, and I decided that keeping my children safe, fed and alive is my first job if we ever have a total breakdown of society. God blessed me with these children, and instilled in me a fierce mothering instinct. 

To me, it's not about judging people and rejecting them based on their qualifications. I've worked hard to learn skills and store food and meds that would protect my kids if life as we know it were gone. If I opened the door to hungry people, especially strangers, I'd be taking a chance that my kids would be killed or that our home/food/meds would be taken from us.

I've often thought that I'd be willing to trade food for labor if someone showed up hungry. I've even stocked trade items and food I'd be willing to give to someone passing through. But as far as taking someone into our family/home, God would have to tell me directly that He wants me to.


----------



## gettys1863 (Jan 24, 2013)

Seeing how most of our new city grown country wannabe neighbors called us barbaric for growing our own food and raising our own livestock. They said you can get your food from the store and why do you cut and burn so much wood. I told them just in case it things go to pot. They told ue we were crazy!! My parents live next door and prep for things to come. I have plenty of ammo because I think I'll need it to fight for what I have.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Does everyone here have the room in their House for all these people? 

I figure if someone is physicaly able to help out around here, they will have to help outfit a place in the barn or even the greenhouse for that matter(it has a woodburner for heat) for them to stay in.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

None of our family is nearby, which is too bad, I would welcome them all. Even if some of my siblings get on my nerves in a crisis they'd all work hard.

We have a good friend who lives in the 'city' an hour from us. He knows he's welcome, along with the girlfriend and dogs. They're supposed to bring their truck camper, all food (they are not preppers) and firearms if possible. He's a bit crazy and will drive us crazy, but he's DH's best friend and will be a good asset. It's only the two of us here and we'd do better with a couple more adults. The idea is to park the camper at the garden to protect it.


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

I had a soft run at this a few years back, wife and kids were up in Phoenix visiting the inlaws, we had a hurricane blow through here, not a direct hit but enough to really jack things up. The day after the storm I fired up my loader and went and pushed a bunch of fallen trees etc, to clear the county roads, I never lost power but some folks were without for a week to ten days. I never knew I had soooooo many friends, EVERYBODYYYY wanted to just stop by late in the afternoon just to see how I was doing. When the mosquitos set in I got really popular, people wanting me to come fog their neighborhoods with malathion.. in a for real SHTF situation people will have to make some really tough decisions, can't feed them all, not even the loved ones who don't live in your home. 
but you can't make it on your own either, you'll have to sleep sometime.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My dogs because I like my privacy.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

7thswan said:


> Does everyone here have the room in their House for all these people?
> 
> I figure if someone is physicaly able to help out around here, they will have to help outfit a place in the barn or even the greenhouse for that matter(it has a woodburner for heat) for them to stay in.


We have 3 barns and woodburners. For the right folks we'll make room.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

We don't have much family, my parents and my professional bum brother living with them, they encourage his useless behavior, and we could not take them without him. DH's dad, who does not believe in prepping and now would not come without his girlfriend and her bum children and grandchildren, all of whom he has taken on to take care of, as they expect to be taken care of and are total moochers. So, nobody for us. I do have a sister with family, but they are super liberal and don't believe in prepping, plus are a few hundred miles away, so they would not even attempt to make the journey. Sometimes it makes me sad when I think about it, but we have spent our years learning how to do so much for ourselves because of this, so maybe it was a blessing in disguise.


----------



## palm farmer (Jan 3, 2014)

I think SPACE is the key to people getting along and living together, if you are all piled in top of each other its not a healthy dynamic


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I've given a lot of thought about this over the years, and I decided that keeping my children safe, fed and alive is my first job if we ever have a total breakdown of society. God blessed me with these children, and instilled in me a fierce mothering instinct.
> 
> To me, it's not about judging people and rejecting them based on their qualifications. I've worked hard to learn skills and store food and meds that would protect my kids if life as we know it were gone. If I opened the door to hungry people, especially strangers, I'd be taking a chance that my kids would be killed or that our home/food/meds would be taken from us.
> 
> I've often thought that I'd be willing to trade food for labor if someone showed up hungry. I've even stocked trade items and food I'd be willing to give to someone passing through. But as far as taking someone into our family/home, God would have to tell me directly that He wants me to.



I do understand that, but I also believe that if we do the right thing in the spirit which guides us as Christians, He's not going to leave our children to the wolves. We never know when it could be us or our children that are in need from someone else who might be hesitant to trust us.

I know I'm only speaking to Christians with this philosophy but I just want to make a plea for the case of trusting God in a way we never have before, because I believe that if we (for whom charity is a command) do not help others, how will anyone else? We can't let fear (even seemingly well founded fear) destroy our faith and willingness to reach out. I do understand a parental instinct, but God is a Father too 

We might not need to extend our invitation to the spare bedroom but some food, water or shelter somewhere on our "refuge" could mean life or death for someone else's son or daughter.

He did tell us directly didn't He? "Do unto others as you would have done unto you."


----------



## Country Wench (Mar 21, 2012)

Well - I already have my BIL living here with us --> he is definitely an asset - always willing to do stuff, great with my boy (special needs), and a good cook too  The rest of our family - both sides live on the east coast, so if things went down bad I doubt we'd be able to get them here. Which means my sister, niece and grand niece will probably be dead as they have very little means right now to live on, let alone SHTF :-( 
My in-laws would be an asset.... they are kind of liberal - but also very hard workers and organized!

I do have a few friends here that are pretty self sufficient - we'd probably stay on our own but be able to bug out to one -anothers if something happened.


----------



## Marthas_minis (Jan 28, 2014)

7thswan said:


> Does everyone here have the room in their House for all these people?



Our home is not huge but in times of dire straits, we'd basically have to stack people & put the kids in our room. Privacy is a small price to pay for security. 
We'd make it work.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

PricklyThistle said:


> I do understand that, but I also believe that if we do the right thing in the spirit which guides us as Christians, He's not going to leave our children to the wolves. We never know when it could be us or our children that are in need from someone else who might be hesitant to trust us.
> 
> I know I'm only speaking to Christians with this philosophy but I just want to make a plea for the case of trusting God in a way we never have before, because I believe that if we (for whom charity is a command) do not help others, how will anyone else? We can't let fear (even seemingly well founded fear) destroy our faith and willingness to reach out. I do understand a parental instinct, but God is a Father too
> 
> ...


Also along these lines - but not necessarily in the religious vein - there may come a point where I have to decide to choose between my immediate safety/comfort and that of another. I can sacrifice the other person but at what cost? I can save my life but if it is at the expense of being the type of person I believe I should be, what have I saved? I've saved my body but sacrificed my being. It's just one of those things I think about... I don't think there is any right or wrong answer to it and I know can I talk all day about "what I'd do" but, until I'm actually put in that situation, I'll never know.


----------



## bloogrssgrl (Jan 20, 2008)

7thswan said:


> Does everyone here have the room in their House for all these people?


We have a rather large home and a few outbuildings so, yes, a good bit of room for folks. (Which is why I mentioned that it would be nice to have help with the roof work.)


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

7thswan said:


> Does everyone here have the room in their House for all these people?
> 
> I figure if someone is physicaly able to help out around here, they will have to help outfit a place in the barn or even the greenhouse for that matter(it has a woodburner for heat) for them to stay in.


We built our house to have room for all my kids and their families..as well as a downstairs room for my mother..she should have moved here by now but she is quite stubborn with wanting to live on her own..my daughter and her family live down the street from her as does my son and his daughter..it's their job to get her here if things get bad.


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

The only ones I really worry about is my one "prissy" son in law and my bossy mother...who really don't get along with each other...Lol..he and my daughter and kids lived here until about year ago...he has to be directed..but he knows I mean business and I think he is scared of DH..Lol so he will get it together...not much to do about Mom..she is how she is and no changing her now...the other daughter and son in law who live here now are like minded and are a great asset now...son in law is ex military with 5 tours in Iraq ...my youngest son does a lot here and knows how to farm homestead style..he's my greatest asset..my oldest son is active duty military but stationed here for now with this five year old daughter..he's also been deployed and trained in urban combat for his deployment in Honduras just recently. So all in all they are a good group to hang out with in SHTF situation.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

bloogrssgrl said:


> I can sacrifice the other person but at what cost? I can save my life but if it is at the expense of being the type of person I believe I should be, what have I saved? I've saved my body but sacrificed my being.


 Exactly, and the bible mirrors that sentiment too.
"what does it profit a man to gain the whole world but lose his own soul"
Living through "it" might be an accomplishment but only if you can live With the decisions you've made and the person you've become in the process.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

all these things we see now as hardtimes and destruction..i.e. eartquakes,tsunami etc. are going to be a nothing event compared to when seals,trumpets and bowls start popping,blowing and pouring out.

are you ready to handle this...revelation is about getting this planet back to the way YHWH/god intended it to be and its going to be ruled by him by his laws.to get it ready for the millinual reign theres going to be severe judgements.

*Revelation 9:18*

King James Version (KJV)

18 By these three was the third part of men killed, by the fire, and by the smoke, and by the brimstone, which issued out of their mouths.


*Revelation 11:18*

King James Version (KJV)

18 And the nations were angry, and thy wrath is come, and the time of the dead, that they should be judged, and that thou shouldest give reward unto thy servants the prophets, and to the saints, and them that fear thy name, small and great;* and shouldest destroy them which destroy the earth.*


----------



## ronron (Feb 4, 2009)

Probably just my daughter, my son and family would be welcome but they are capable of taking care of themselves he also has his in-laws next door to him and DIL would never leave them. We will be fine and I don't expect to see any other family members arriving until they start running out of food..


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

7thswan said:


> ^^^ My In-laws also. In the 25 years I've known them, I have never seen my FIL ,mow the lawn, get himself a cup of coffee or even put food on his plate, no not even take his plate to the sink. 100% usless except if you need a complaint department directing your every movement.



Sounds like my FIL. I'd ask if you were married to one of my BIL's but none of them have been married to one person that long. Took them a few tries to find the right gal.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

PricklyThistle said:


> Exactly, and the bible mirrors that sentiment too.
> "what does it profit a man to gain the whole world but lose his own soul"
> Living through "it" might be an accomplishment but only if you can live With the decisions you've made and the person you've become in the process.


The Bible also talks about storing against hard times and that each man reaps what he sows.


----------



## Filson (May 22, 2013)

What does "DH" stand for? I see it a lot, and seems like a significant other of some sort... Why not just say husband, wife, etc.? lol, just my issue I guess. ^.^

Anyway, for me it'd be my wife, two kids, my dad, my mother-in-law, sister-in-law, a friend of the family on my dad's side, and... that's pretty much it. My wife's brother, dad, and my mother I would not *prefer* to have around, but doubt I'd honestly decline close family. I would just expect them to step up and put in their equal share of work.

Generally, I take a gray-man approach to it all. I don't actively talk to friends and family about much pertaining to SHTF or what we have around the place. I remain a bit vague and don't bring stuff up myself. It's not like we have a bunch of food or anything stored up, we don't consider ourselves "preppers" in any way really, I just don't want swarms of people coming out to check out the farm if things get bad lol.

The more you talk about and advertise what you have, the more attention, for better or worse, you attract.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Filson said:


> What does "DH" stand for? I see it a lot, and seems like a significant other of some sort... Why not just say husband, wife, etc.? lol, just my issue I guess. ^.^
> 
> Anyway, for me it'd be my wife, two kids, my dad, my mother-in-law, sister-in-law, a friend of the family on my dad's side, and... that's pretty much it. My wife's brother, dad, and my mother I would not *prefer* to have around, but doubt I'd honestly decline close family. I would just expect them to step up and put in their equal share of work.
> 
> ...


we use the short hand to save on time? I have 3000+ posts- not even close to the ones here all the time- 
DH - Dear Husband
DW- Dear Wife
SIL- Sister in Law
DS- Dear son
DD- Darling Daughter
MIL- Mother in Law
BIL- Brother in Law
FIL- Father in Law
DB- Dear Brother

some with step children will use
DSD- the S inthe middle stands for Step-


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Everyone and anyone in our family, immediate or extended would be welcome here in such an event, however, they all already know that it is our home and we make the rules. We welcome suggestions, but ultimately, the end choice is ours. We welcome willing, working hands, even if its just to babysit the little ones while the rest of us all do the backbreaking work. There'll be gardens to weed, orchards to prune and spray, produce to can, livestock to tend, fencing to mend, hay to cut and bale, sheep to worm, things to paint and repair, household chores to do like cooking, cleaning, laundry, and lawns to mow and vehicles to maintain. Everyone can do something, and as long as everyone is contributing, the machine will work well. 
Now, that being said, I doubt anyone, other than my mom and our kids/grandkids would come to stay. Hubby's family are, for the most part, out in Utah in wide open spaces of their own. My older sister is a city girl who abhors country life and the muck and blood and guts that goes with it. If she can't shop for "fresh" food at the market every day, and if she had to wash a little garden soil off her veggies, she'd be a royal crank! My younger sister lives down in the deep south and can't stand the north, even Ohio. She has a "pet" farm (all her animals are pets only) so she'd be ok around the smells and textures of a farm, but her husband is a real control freak so I'm not sure how that would work. I think they'd find a way to survive in the deep south before they came here. So, I think it would be just our grown kids and their kids, hubby, mother, and myself. Luckily, we get along with our kids spouses so other than typical occasional family dust ups, I think it would go well.


----------



## Twobottom (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah alot of people may have the right skills and the mind set but their personalities can be a deal breaker. Personally I'd rather have a willing, easy going person with little skill than a highly skilled jerk.

I have a friend who I've had over a few times, this guy is a whiz with machinery, electric, plumbing, carpentry...you name it. Anything construction related, he's the guy you'd want. BUT I can't take him for more than few days. He's too domineering, and I always clash hard with that type, especially on MY farm where ultimately I make the decisions.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

terri9630 said:


> The Bible also talks about storing against hard times and that each man reaps what he sows.


I would say that there are probably a lot of people who did not have a choice to prepare. I'm no judge of what anyone deserves. That's God's place. Justice is good but mercy is better. I want to reap mercy.


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

It would be an emergency triage type situation, no not everyone would be welcome. Our responsibility would first and foremost be to family and friends. To do that would entail making choices that would help them survive. Luckily most of family and friends are prepared both mentally and with storage items.


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

I keep telling anyone who asks that it's pretty much hand to mouth here. I live way below poverty level, and have for years. I never had much, and still have nothing but a lot of hard work to do. If someone is willing to help, they might be welcome to stay. If someone comes to the door in need and a need to move on, I'll show 'em my cupboard with my preps: 6 cans of sardines, a 6pack of bottled water, and a box of crackers (they might be stale by now). They can take what they need and go - I can live on roots and bark. Of course if the MHTV (manure hits the ventilator) in a bad way for a long time, I might have to eat those preps myself, so the only thing left to share would be hard work, and there aren't many willing to pay that kind of price, not even for survival.

As for who would be welcome to stay, I don't know. Truly trying times bring out the best and worst in people, and in historical perspective, some supposedly honorable people I trusted, have let me down. A few I hardly knew, surprised me with great integrity. The real proof will be when the manure gets deep - there will be those who pitch in and deal with it, and those who expect someone else to do so, so they don't have to. I suppose the quickest way to sort them out, is to hand them a manure fork on arrival, and give them a hog pen to clean out.


----------



## paradox (Nov 19, 2012)

I have several friends and family who will whether it as well or better than us. I imagine we will help each other then, just as we do now. I also have several friends and family who scoff at us for couponing, living below our means, and doing things like raising and hunting for some of our own meat. They often make jokes about how they are all coming to my house in the event of catastrophe. I always calmly reply that is what all the extra ammo is for. They think I am kidding - I am not. 

I will feed my children and trade with the people who used their brain and made an effort to prepare, long before I will give a scrap of food to someone who spent their money on gadgets and fun stuff while laughing their butts off at me for buying some chickens.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I had a learning experience this weekend.
I took the 3 dogs and drove up to the Log Cabin-our family cabin that was just given to me. My Mom gives the key to anyone that wants to use it.
I took the bolt cutters to the lock, as I'm putting mine on the door. Inside-glass everywhere on the kitchen floor, dogs dashed inside so I have to quickly deal with that. I start looking around-a mess you can't imagine-worse than letting a house full of drunk teenagers loose.
An animal had brought in green walnuts and lived the winter in comfort. If anyone doesn't know what Walnut hulls do to anything-Picture something that looks like dog crap smeared on white carpet(upstairs) in the bedding, snuggled inbetween blankets and pillows. Nuts stashed in everything includeing totes with blankets, baskets with towels ect. My parents collect antiques-stuff everywhere. Maybe you can picture the mess, oh ya-animal throwing itself up against windos in an attempt to get out....
My point of this story- no one told my parents, no one attempted to clean up the mess while they "visited" there. This is why I have my doughts of people. I spoke with Dh, he just told me to come home right now, and he will go back and help me.Here is a picture of a table, with some of the mess.To the left of the table is a collection of washboards,covered too. Everywhere.


----------



## themusics (Apr 17, 2014)

I hate to seem cold... But DH and I have decided on pretty much nobody. Just people we could count on unequivocally to pull their weight. Or children. I have a soft spot for kids. So like his mother and dad could come because they are useful... but mine couldn't because they'd be a burden. If someone was a surgeon, they could stay. That sort of thing.


----------



## Andy Nonymous (Aug 20, 2005)

(thread drift)


7thswan said:


> I had a learning experience this weekend...


 The next learning experience will be in hunting and eating squirrel. If I heard it correctly, according to Uncle Si, "squirrel brains make ya smart". I don't know about that, but I do know squirrel stew is darn good, especially if it's made with the varmint(s) that made themselves unwelcome.

Which brings us back on topic, like what happens to unruly and unwelcome guests. BBQ Ribs, anyone?


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

It's easy to say, (insert whomever) is welcome here, but it's MY place and MY rules. This is fine for a short term situation.

If SHTF really happens though, and the changes are long term, eventually the people you welcomed will come to feel like the place is theirs, too. After they have been there awhile, worked the garden, provided security, prepared food, watched children, sweated and bled to support and protect the place, what started out as your private land may very well become a small community with many people feeling like they have invested enough in it to have a say in what goes on.

Private ownership may have to become community ownership (there are more of them than of you. If they band together against you it may be YOU that gets shown the door.), and you being the boss may transition into leadership by council. Hopefully you can retain the spot of Chief! Are you willing to adapt if it means giving up sole control of your place? 

It's a hard thought to swallow but it could happen,
SBJ


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

That's why it's important not to wait until a situation to see how people really are..our family has lived generationally for the past ten years so I know who the problem ones are and who the worker bees are and what strengths and weaknesses we will be dealing with as far as family..when it comes to friends I'm not sure..as for community..that is something that will play out I guess..some I think I can trust but none that I am sure of in a high intensity situation...I have a few friends here that would be welcome if they came this way. Being a good judge of character is going to be really important and management skills as important as knowing what seed to plant where and when


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

7thswan said:


> Does everyone here have the room in their House for all these people?
> 
> I figure if someone is physicaly able to help out around here, they will have to help outfit a place in the barn or even the greenhouse for that matter(it has a woodburner for heat) for them to stay in.


DD and I are moving into two 10x16 cabins. Reckon if family wants to come stay with us, they can find their own cabins or build them. I'd welcome whatever family and close friends were willing to come and work. They best bring their own supplies though. I'm doing a major down size.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

PricklyThistle said:


> For me, it's not about trying to decide who might do me right or wrong or take advantage or be an asset, or even what emotional ties I have invested.
> 
> I just sort of think about what I would want or need if I found myself in a bad place when things went wrong. I could have easily found myself stuck in a less self-sufficient situation. I'm not sure my wishes would ever be for someone to judge me as less than perfect and leave me where I might be in danger.
> 
> I think we just have to extend the same mercy we would want and trust the rest to God. If He blessed us with a refuge, why would He not mean for us to share it with whomever He sent?


I agree to a point. 

God might not be the only one sending people. It's a slippery slope when you allow strangers into the fold. Never forget that there are demons on this earth. Demons are angels who were kicked out of heaven, and many may still look like angels. They won't come in a red suit with horns and a pitchfork so it may be easy to welcome them in and end up tortured or murdered.



7thswan said:


> Does everyone here have the room in their House for all these people?
> 
> I figure if someone is physicaly able to help out around here, they will have to help outfit a place in the barn or even the greenhouse for that matter(it has a woodburner for heat) for them to stay in.


Room can always be found. I have outbuildings, an office building that is now used for storage, my son has a camper on my property. In case we needed more space, I have a 3 room tent that could be used until we can finish the attic or build on a room or two. Yes, trees here, lots of lumber in the barn, even barn sides could be removed for extra lumber if it needed to be. 

Many older people who don't have physical abilities, have knowledge that is gold. Never underestimate the knowledge of people who have been around "forever" and had tons of experience that younger people haven't even dreamed of. 

A rocket mass heater can be built fairly easily for outbuildings, even greenhouse or tent.


----------



## farmgal (Nov 12, 2005)

So funny you mention this. Recently my son and I were tossing around the idea of a housemate. One of our friends came by shortly after, asking if we would rent a room to him. We said we would think about it. 

Few weeks later he came by to hang out during a storm. I was making chili. Uhg! He told me to add more salt and no hot peppers. And how he would do it. Lol. And he never saw chilli with vegetables in it. ( green peppers, onions, carrots and corn) Oh my it's too hot. (Which it was very mild.) He stated he only uses just beans n meat. Very pushy. Almost stopping me when I was adding corn. I said well we don't make sheeple chili. Lol

I think if I left the room he would add what he wanted lol. He smokes and can't taste anything. It had plenty of salt. He also left the toilet seat up. Grrr. after he left, my son and I both said nope, we don't need a housemate. Lol. 

And being so terrible of chili, he ate 4 bowls lol.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

PricklyThistle said:


> I would say that there are probably a lot of people who did not have a choice to prepare.


I disagree. There may be a few very sick, injured, or mentally incompetent people who can't prep, but every able bodied adult can. Not everyone will be fully prepped with acres of edibles and 2 years of supplies (including me at this point), but the vast majority of folks would rather not think about it and laugh us fools who do put in the effort. 

Who would I accept beyond immediate family, lost of folks for a few days to ride out a storm, but very few for any longer than that. I would take my best bud and his family forever. They refuse to prep, but he is a green beret, with certain skills and abilities I'll never be able to acquire. And he is not happy unless he is working.


----------



## PeachyLeigh (Sep 24, 2011)

My DH talks too much, so no telling who would show up. He tries to inform people, but to me he just giving away our "secret." We live next door to my parents and his Dad and Gma are just down the road. Between the 4 of them his 90 yr old Gma is the most active and healthiest. However, they all have their merits.

And I HATE when people "joke" about knowing where to come if something happens. They would have to be super awesome valuable to get to stay... maybe.

On a side note we are in a rural area and I have tried to assess the neighbors w/o them being aware. A community can work together. I don't really want to be " in charge" but will take on the role if need be.


----------



## jalynn73 (Mar 17, 2014)

My dbf & I just had a heated discussion about this topic over the weekend. The plans here are for 2 of our dearest friends who are hard workers & skilled to bug out here along with my oldest 2 kids (youngest is still at home). We are assuming we might have to go get my parents who live close by. 

One friend brings guns & ammo to the table. The other 4 to 7 hungry mouths -- all lazy but 2. 

My dbf and I have done all the prepping with most the the expenditure & labor being me since I am a stay-at-home prepper. ;-)

Our heated discussion came when I was informed that dbf & his 2 friends were in charge & I had so say in anything when the SHTF because my strong Christian & moral views would interfere with my ability to make sound decisions for the group. 

I believe if the SHTF that there is still a human race & it is our duty to preserve it along with preserving our families. Just as now, not everyone is evil & out to kill us. They just need help & a chance to survive. If they are will to abide by the rule & work hard, they should be given the chance. The larger our community the stronger it will be. We have the room & ability for our resources to grow. What do we have to lose?


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Andy Nonymous said:


> (thread drift) The next learning experience will be in hunting and eating squirrel. If I heard it correctly, according to Uncle Si, "squirrel brains make ya smart". I don't know about that, but I do know squirrel stew is darn good, especially if it's made with the varmint(s) that made themselves unwelcome.
> 
> Which brings us back on topic, like what happens to unruly and unwelcome guests. BBQ Ribs, anyone?


The secret's in the sauce!


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Half the fun of the end of the world is that I get to set up my own little kingdom with me as king.

Why would I keep anyone around who might challenge my authority?


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Spinner said:


> I agree to a point.
> 
> God might not be the only one sending people. It's a slippery slope when you allow strangers into the fold. Never forget that there are demons on this earth. Demons are angels who were kicked out of heaven, and many may still look like angels. They won't come in a red suit with horns and a pitchfork so it may be easy to welcome them in and end up tortured or murdered.


That's true, there is a devil and his agents, as well but our God is vastly more powerful than His enemy and we believers have a promise from Him that He will never leave nor forsake us.

When we allow Him the control over our lives, who comes into it and who stays out, He doesn't fail us. Believe that! 


*The LORD is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear? the LORD is the strength of my life; of whom shall I be afraid?

When the wicked, even mine enemies and my foes, came upon me to eat up my flesh, they stumbled and fell.

Though an host should encamp against me, my heart shall not fear: though war should rise against me, in this will I be confident. - Psalm 27:1-3*


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

DEKE01 said:


> I disagree. There may be a few very sick, injured, or mentally incompetent people who can't prep, but every able bodied adult can. Not everyone will be fully prepped with acres of edibles and 2 years of supplies (including me at this point), but the vast majority of folks would rather not think about it and laugh us fools who do put in the effort.
> 
> Who would I accept beyond immediate family, lost of folks for a few days to ride out a storm, but very few for any longer than that. I would take my best bud and his family forever. They refuse to prep, but he is a green beret, with certain skills and abilities I'll never be able to acquire. And he is not happy unless he is working.



I lived in the city for several years. I did what I could to prepare. I grew food in every available spot on the tiny lot I had. The city did not allow farm animals so that was out. I was not there by choice and I certainly would have left sooner if that were at all possible for me but it simply wasn't. If something had happened when I was there, I might have had a little more than others, but it certainly wouldn't have been enough. 

Many people can't prepare because they're in poverty, because they are raised in areas where they are never educated about how to prepare or because they are simply physically unable. I even have to question that those who are making a choice not to think about it are entirely at fault, because society has raised a generation that is ignorant by design and perhaps at least some of them are due some sympathy because you and I were fortunate enough to (one way or another) have been exposed to a truth in order to accept it and plan for it. Not everyone has been granted that blessing. I am no one to say "you deserve to starve to death because you didn't listen." I wasn't raised in a cage. Who knows how I would be able to process ideas of emergency preparedness if I had been. What can I say to a poor family in an urban area who never knew anything else in their life? It might have been me.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

jalynn73 said:


> ... Our heated discussion came when I was informed that dbf & his 2 friends were in charge & I had so say in anything when the SHTF ...


:umno: ..... :bored: .... :walk:


----------



## prairiecomforts (May 28, 2006)

Honestly - my dh and I have had many long talks about this subject and we have decided that the only ones welcome at our place would be us and your children. My parents and brother live 4 hours away and are pretty set up if case shtf. His parents are almost 2 hours away but neither are in good health and honestly would not be a help even just emotionally. His brother lives a short distance from us and physically would be a help but because of personality issues - he would not be welcome either.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

PricklyThistle said:


> I lived in the city for several years. I did what I could to prepare. I grew food in every available spot on the tiny lot I had. The city did not allow farm animals so that was out. I was not there by choice and I certainly would have left sooner if that were at all possible for me but it simply wasn't. If something had happened when I was there, I might have had a little more than others, but it certainly wouldn't have been enough.
> 
> Many people can't prepare because they're in *poverty*, because they are raised in areas where they are *never educated* about how to prepare or because they are simply *physically unable*. I even have to question that those who are *making a choice not* to think about it are entirely at fault, because society has raised a generation that is ignorant by design and perhaps at least some of them are due some sympathy because you and I were fortunate enough to (one way or another) have been exposed to a truth in order to accept it and plan for it. Not everyone has been granted that blessing. I am no one to say "you deserve to starve to death because you didn't listen." I wasn't raised in a cage. Who knows how I would be able to process ideas of emergency preparedness if I had been. What can I say to a poor family in an urban area who never knew anything else in their life? It might have been me.


I have a different view of adult responsibilities. Where adults live and work, what they do, is by choice and their responsibility. I'll exclude decisions made at the point of a gun. The point was most people CAN prep, not excuses why they consciously or unconsciously do not. 

Poverty - yes you can. My family in the great depression era found a way to prep. They canned during the summer so they could eat in the winter.

Never educated - that doesn't mean they can't, it means they don't. Adults have to educate themselves in all sorts of areas to take care of their family. There is plenty of free info out there to help educate. 

Making a choice not to - Again, they can, they just choose not to. I can't be responsible for other adults making poor choices. No one is going to refund my time and money and labors for prepping if I'm wrong and everything stumbles along just fine until I die. Adult have to make choices and live or die, prosper or fail from the results. 

Physically unable - I already allowed for those who physically and mentally can not. 

I understand you saying others do not deserve to starve. But in a true SHTF TEOTWAKI event, which this thread presupposes, I have a responsibility to my family. I can only save X number of people and I'm sure X isn't large enough for everyone who stumbles up to my house. If we are talking a localized extreme event like Katrina, that's different and I already said I could and would support lots of folks for a short time.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Poverty? I've found that the best motivation was hunger. I will never go to bed hungry again unless absolutely everything is destroyed. I was on my own after high school and that taught me that I really didn't know everything and Grandma was right. You earn a dollar and put ten cents of it away for an emergency. Then you deal with today's expenses.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

I live in the burbs. With this many people in such close proximity my best bet is to band together with my neighbors. 
Over a 1/3 of my neighborhood is Mormon so I know atleast 1/3 of us have atleast a 1 year supply of food. We are surrounded by woods and water. It would be easy enough to use that water as a natural barrier. That will create a small group of about 30 houses. I know of 10 families that will readily ban together (we are already raising our children as a group) 
I'm friends with my Mormon neighbors as well. They even take me on their annual trip to their churches warehouse (great deals on food storage items!) 
There's a doctor and a couple nurses in my proposed group, many hunters, lots of engineers and mechanically inclined... We are short on experienced farmers.. Sadly I'm the closest thing we got. Many of my preps take this into account. I keep and constantly rotate a very large seed bank. I also stock lots of books on 'the gaps'.
I suspect if TEOTWAWKI happens atleast a few families (in the 10 houses left unaccounted) in this small grouping will be empty... These will be offered to those that offer a major benefit to the community in either knowledge, experience, or assets.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

My son who already lives at home. He is not super strong physically but has a lot of knowledge and would be a great help to DH and I. My daughter and fiancÃ©e Any of my 5 brothers and sisters and their families but they wouldn't need to come here aas they are all quite self sufficient and hard workers. My mom and dad but I doubt they would leave the farm and are probably in a better situation there with my brother anyway. Other than that I guess we would take in my MIL and FIL even though they would be borderline helpful. MIL is a great cook and knows enough to be helpful in some areas. FIL is willing to work but has had some heart issues lately so I'm not sure how long he would get by. None of my DH brothers and sisters though. Brother is a taker even though he can work hard when he wants to. We do have one set of like minded friends who would be a great asset but they are already set up where they are - also, even though they are friends personalities might clash if we were together all the time.


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

DEKE01 said:


> I have a different view of adult responsibilities. Where adults live and work, what they do, is by choice and their responsibility. I'll exclude decisions made at the point of a gun. The point was most people CAN prep, not excuses why they consciously or unconsciously do not.
> 
> Poverty - yes you can. My family in the great depression era found a way to prep. They canned during the summer so they could eat in the winter.
> 
> ...


I guess I have one thing going through my mind about people and their situations which I have not had to experience. It could have been me...it could have been me. I'm sure everyone here believes they are prepped but anything can happen and someday you might have to ask for help.

My ultimate goal might also be different than most people who prepare. I want to survive of course, but it's not my very top priority. My goals lie beyond this world and my ultimate agenda is to store up my treasures there. I don't mind if I have to physically die to stand up for that or to make a way for someone else to live. I believe the reason I was given the opportunity to prepare and been blessed with all I have (in a very short time) was specifically to be a refuge of survival for someone else.

Fear doesn't drive me because there's no enemy in the universe that's greater than my Advocate.

"I say ya kill your heroes and
fly.. fly, baby don't cry.
Don't you worry 'cause
everybody will die..."

Awolnation - Kill Your Heroes


----------



## tiffnzacsmom (Jan 26, 2006)

My end plan is to only stay in place till the dust settles then a number of people I trust up and down the coast plan to meet and build a community. Between the group members most every skill is covered and safety in numbers comes into play as well.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

PricklyThistle said:


> I'm sure everyone here believes they are prepped but anything can happen and someday you might have to ask for help.


Absolutely.


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

jalynn73 said:


> Our heated discussion came when I was informed that dbf & his 2 friends were in charge & I had so say in anything when the SHTF because my strong Christian & moral views would interfere with my ability to make sound decisions for the group.


At least you know where you stand in his eyes.

Mike


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

PricklyThistle said:


> I guess I have one thing going through my mind about people and their situations which I have not had to experience. It could have been me...it could have been me. I'm sure everyone here believes they are prepped but anything can happen and someday you might have to ask for help.


It's not so much that people think they are prepared for anything. I think it's more that people have an attitude of making the effort to be prepared to take care of themselves. I am much more willing to find ways to help someone that has made the effort to try and help themselves than to help someone who has made no effort to be prepared to take care of themselves.

It doesn't matter how much you have put away or prepared - You cannot help or save everyone. You will therefore be forced to make decisions even if it is only first come first helped until you run out of resources.

Mike


----------



## PricklyThistle (Feb 6, 2014)

Mike in Ohio said:


> It's not so much that people think they are prepared for anything. I think it's more that people have an attitude of making the effort to be prepared to take care of themselves. I am much more willing to find ways to help someone that has made the effort to try and help themselves than to help someone who has made no effort to be prepared to take care of themselves.
> 
> It doesn't matter how much you have put away or prepared - You cannot help or save everyone. You will therefore be forced to make decisions even if it is only first come first helped until you run out of resources.
> 
> Mike


I know I can't help or save Everyone, I'm just willing to do that for anyone God sends to my doorstep and being where I am, I would consider it a miracle if they stumbled across my place. I do have a hope, though, that more of us who have and can be prepared will be willing to be a refuge for others. In the end it might really be the only saving grace of ever having prepared is that we are here to be a way for our fellow victims of "whatever".

I have a feeling that "whatever" will have a lot to do with tyranny and in such a case, every person who is not "them", and who survives, is a victory for "us".

As for running out of resources: call me a nut but I believe my God can provide anything I need. He has so far.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

My parents and brother for now. And hopefully a partner in the future. Although I live alone, I've always prepped with them in mind.


----------



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

DEKE01 said:


> I have a different view of adult responsibilities. Where adults live and work, what they do, is by choice and their responsibility. I'll exclude decisions made at the point of a gun. The point was most people CAN prep, not excuses why they consciously or unconsciously do not.
> 
> Poverty - yes you can. My family in the great depression era found a way to prep. They canned during the summer so they could eat in the winter.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with you. Bill's family in CO, that have now deemed us, evil, mean and nasty (yeah!!!) are like this. They choose to spend their money recklessly on garbage (I've, personally, seen what they spend their money on) and then complain they have no money to prep and a hundred other excuses as to why they can't. They knew I did, as we lived there, and they saw what I had in my home. Always said they would come to our home. Not happening!! Why should my hard work, my money spent on preps go to save your lazy behind? You choose not to prep, not my problem.


----------



## krochetnkat (Dec 19, 2013)

Mike in Ohio said:


> It's not so much that people think they are prepared for anything. I think it's more that people have an attitude of making the effort to be prepared to take care of themselves. I am much more willing to find ways to help someone that has made the effort to try and help themselves than to help someone who has made no effort to be prepared to take care of themselves.
> 
> It doesn't matter how much you have put away or prepared - You cannot help or save everyone. You will therefore be forced to make decisions even if it is only first come first helped until you run out of resources.
> 
> Mike


Exactly, you can't save everyone. The only reason I would likely welcome a stranger into the house was if they had a hungry child. That's only because being a mom I can't watch a child suffer. The only way I would welcome them to stay is if they worked their asses off to deserve it (and if we got along, which - sadly - is highly unlikely because I hate people). My husband is TOTALLY against helping people for the same reason I said before. In a survival situation, people will do what they have to do to survive. If that means killing you for your property and food - that is what they will do.


----------



## Sunbee (Sep 30, 2008)

We have nine, soon to be ten, in three generations already. We'd probably take in any blood kin who managed to make it here, but we're talking thousands of miles of travel at a minimum for any of them. They could potentially be trouble, once they recovered from traveling. Not worried about the neighbors. We all are preppers up here, and we know this because of the fire a couple years ago: one of the neighbor families took it upon themselves to go ask everyone if they needed anything--water from their generator run well, food, or anything else--and no one needed anything at all, but everyone reported they could help with one item or another if others needed. It's a good place to live.


----------



## LittleRedHen (Apr 26, 2006)

Only my husband and children (even if they are adults at the time)


----------



## Andrewhill (Jul 2, 2013)

Only people who want to become compost.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

Andrewhill said:


> Only people who want to become compost.


:clap: which proves that everyone has something they can contribute to our farms.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Rainy said:


> My Son would be allowed(IF) he chose Not to bring his wife... i am sure that sounds very cruel... but she is lazy, thinks she should be waited on hand and foot.. and has also assured me that in a SHTF situtation she would not work but told to our face that she would steal our stuff if need be.. that won't happen, .. .....My Son is a very hard worker so there would be no problems there..... my youngest is still at home, and he can garden with the best and works hard... have a couple of folks that based on skill we would let be with us...and they know already they would be welcome..


I kind f thought this on my Son and his GF but, I rethink this the way I've seen him do stuff.

I've had people say if SHTF I would be the first one they would go to :whistlin: I would be so far away from them. There is just so much for me and my wife :shrug: Why jeopardize our life?

big rockpile


----------

